# Village Creek, SSI...Personal best Redfish



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

After a three week period of NO FISHING, I was more than ready to get on the water...I had intended to be on the water at first light, but I misjudged, and was about 30 minutes late at 0700. I launched at Village Creek landing and headed directly for "The Maze".

It was a BBEEEAAAUTIIFUL morning, clear water, tide low and lazy, nobody there but me...  

I started off throwing a Nemire spoon, hoping to tie into a nice redfish, and about 10 minutes in, I got this nasty customer...










What the heck he was doing SEVERAL MILES up in a little creek, I don't know, but he sure put up a good tussle, after ol' Nemire bit him back...

Just a few minutes later, I got hit hard again...Here's my first Red, I thought, but no...it was this big ol' Trout










So I toss the Nemire for a while longer, with no action, then I decided to change to a lighter rod, and chunk a DOA shrimp for a while. Caught a couple small trout, and another nice one, then BAM!!! BIG FEESH :shock: 

It was ON in that little creek, I'm tellin' ya, I got towed in circles, drag pulling on the Abu 4600 , light Bass Pro rod bending past where I thought it should have broken, tangled in my trolled rod, running under the 'yak, around both ends....But I got him!!!










Best Redfish I've gotten out of the 'yak, and when I let him go, it was one of those moments to just put up the rods, pop a cold drink, get a fresh dip of snuff and just bask in it for a few minutes.

As soon as the tide started back in, and the wind got up, the bite shut down, but I did pick up one more nice trout back near the launch..










The flounder drought continues, have not gotten one this year. Would have been icing on the cake to complete the SLAM...Next time.

A GREAT morning on the water, and I was back at the house with everything put away by 1300..


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

NICE! That's a hell of a catch, I think i'd rather have the spaniard complete the slam than a flatty anyday. :beer:


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Great report, looks like dinner !!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work.Nice day on the water.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Quality report as usual man.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Great day on the water man, I'm envious and happy for ya at the same time. 

Flounder.........I've boated 3 in two weeks. Two of um' tasted dang fantastic.

I see you finally ditched them sissy shoes.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Fatback said:


> Great day on the water man, I'm envious and happy for ya at the same time.
> 
> Flounder.........I've boated 3 in two weeks. Two of um' tasted dang fantastic.
> 
> I see you finally ditched them sissy shoes.


Nope, still got 'em, but I'm up to 4 different pairs, now,...LOVE 'em. I like the "boat shoe" Crocs best. opcorn:


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

You probably should stay home tomorrow after this.....


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice work man


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

very nice. very nice. best i've seen all year. makes me want to go fishing soon. unfortunately, i'm in va. so i wait till end of april. very nice variety. don't bad mouth loomis....


----------



## spearo58 (Nov 25, 2006)

*village creek*

Looks like you had a great day :fishing: cograts on the catch.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

nice spanish
i hope they make there way up here soon
your flounda will come soon
u think ur dry spell was long i havent caught one since i was 10


----------



## FishinTopsail (Jan 2, 2004)

Great report Railroader, I could feel that red pulling! Good job.
Tight Lines,
Johnny


----------



## Yakhunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I am more impressed with the spanish and the trout! Those are two very nice fish.


----------

